# Nexus 7 - early hardware failures



## wde00rz (Jul 18, 2012)

Got Nexus7 (advanced ordered thru google play) Tuesday 7/17 evening.

Hooked to charger with 57% battery. booted, configured WiFi, did google setup, installed Slingbox and verified it worked OK, played with google talk, went through automatic Jellybean upgrade, then left it on charger.

2 hours later it was flat out dead. Have seen nothing but black screen since then even though have had Nexus on charger (verified OK) since then. Yes - I've tried all combinations of the power/volume switches and held them for minutes.

Wednesday AM spent an hour on hold to get to google play support. Result of that was that I had my case "forwarded to a specialist to begin working to resolve your issue as soon as possible." It is now a day later with no contact from anyone.

Worried (rightfully?) that google had no specialists on the Nexus yet and probably had no spare working 16 gig models to swap me for, I started down the ASUS route to see what they could do. The tablet famuly for ASUS is Eee Pad and you can find no mention of it anywhere but at "support.asus.com" which is a USA only site.

Anyway, I managed to get a RMA number from ASUS which gives me the right to PAY to ship it to Grapevine Texas where they will try and fix it. I have 30 days to ship to ASUS so will try and beat on Google Play to see if they will just do a swap for me.

Anyone else in this boat? If so, has Google gotten back to you?
It seems to be a great gadget - last thing I want is to wait a month to start seriously using it.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

wde00rz said:


> Got Nexus7 (advanced ordered thru google play) Tuesday 7/17 evening.
> 
> Hooked to charger with 57% battery. booted, configured WiFi, did google setup, installed Slingbox and verified it worked OK, played with google talk, went through automatic Jellybean upgrade, then left it on charger.
> 
> ...


Google just got back to me today around 40 hrs after initial complaint of defective screen.


----------



## wde00rz (Jul 18, 2012)

Google got back to me Sunday on Wednesday morning problem. I got 2 e-mails - one was UPS ground prepaid lable to ship the broke one back to Asus. Other was link to where I could order a new one. 
The agreement is that 1) Goggle "reserves" the amount for the replacment off my credit card, 2) I ship the dead one to arrive 21 days after *see below*, 3) and I get no charge if Asus agrees it is broke and under warrantee. 
I went ahead and ordered the replacement and the reply to that says the 21 days starts at order placement. The original Google mail says the 21 days start "after replacement delivery". 
Another interesting thing is that ASUS wanted the Serial number which is SSN on the box and S/N on the transparent sticker on the back of the Tablet to get an RMA from them. The Google Play RMA uses the CSSN off the box and ignores the Asus serial number. 
Since Google is paying shipping, I am going to go that route. Since my present tablet is dead, when the 21 days starts is a moot point and I'll ship the dead one back in the next couple of days. 
The only temptation I had was to buy one from Staples (advert in yesterday's paper) and then ask for my money back but found out only one of the 3 stores near me even got any of them. 
I will report back when next event happens.


----------

